# My first day...



## PolarDoc (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, this was hard. Is it normal to get tired after 25 pushups, 5 slow laps around the dojo, 25 more pushups, 5 sprinting laps around the dojo, climbing on a rope, transferring to the monkey bars and back to another rope, rolls, cartwheels, 5 laps around the dojo, trying to hold someone down while they trashed around to escape, getting held while I trashed around trying to escape(by the way, it was a 13-year-old girl, and she still gave me a hard time),and leapfrogging?

Because it seems the 7-year-olds were doing fine(I'm 15)...


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 18, 2006)

its perfectly normal. It seems like that was a lot of work.

I think you are the second youngest person on here and the closet to ym age. yay! I know that was totally random.

bot. You get used to it after a while. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

PolarDoc said:


> Is it normal to get tired after 25 pushups, 5 slow laps around the dojo, 25 more pushups, 5 sprinting laps around the dojo, climbing on a rope, transferring to the monkey bars and back to another rope, rolls, cartwheels, 5 laps around the dojo, trying to hold someone down while they trashed around to escape, getting held while I trashed around trying to escape(by the way, it was a 13-year-old girl, and she still gave me a hard time),and leapfrogging?
> 
> Because it seems the 7-year-olds were doing fine(I'm 15)...


 

 Yes its normal to be tired after all that, especially if you have not or have never done that kind of training...It's an unusual work out..What discipline are you studying???


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

Totally normal.   Keep at it and you'll be doing it with the same amount of ease.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2006)

> Totally normal. Keep at it and you'll be doing it with the same amount of ease


 
yep normal if you are not used to doing those things 

by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh yes...it is *definitely* normal to get winded after all of that activity, especially if you're not used to doing that many pushups in one sitting.  Sounded like this one Krav Maga class I took, which totally kicked my tail after just thirty minutes.

And don't worry; your body will eventually get used to this type of workout.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

Even if you're in shape, when you change to a different kind of workout, you're going to feel it.  

Welcome to the forum!  :wavey:  Come back and tell us how the second class goes.


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 19, 2006)

PolarDoc said:


> Wow, this was hard. Is it normal to get tired after 25 pushups, 5 slow laps around the dojo, 25 more pushups, 5 sprinting laps around the dojo, climbing on a rope, transferring to the monkey bars and back to another rope, rolls, cartwheels, 5 laps around the dojo, trying to hold someone down while they trashed around to escape, getting held while I trashed around trying to escape(by the way, it was a 13-year-old girl, and she still gave me a hard time),and leapfrogging?
> 
> Because it seems the 7-year-olds were doing fine(I'm 15)...


 
What techniques did you learn?


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> What techniques did you learn?


 
Still waiting to hear what discipline or school has such and unusal warm-up,,,


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

PolarDoc said:


> Wow, this was hard. Is it normal to get tired after 25 pushups, 5 slow laps around the dojo, 25 more pushups, 5 sprinting laps around the dojo, climbing on a rope, transferring to the monkey bars and back to another rope, rolls, cartwheels, 5 laps around the dojo, trying to hold someone down while they trashed around to escape, getting held while I trashed around trying to escape(by the way, it was a 13-year-old girl, and she still gave me a hard time),and leapfrogging?
> 
> Because it seems the 7-year-olds were doing fine(I'm 15)...


 
Wait until you get "up there" in years and you're still studying...It doesn't get a whole lot easier...LOL


----------



## Shotochem (Sep 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> Wait until you get "up there" in years and you're still studying...It doesn't get a whole lot easier...LOL


 
You got that right!!!

Oh!, to be 15 again.........

I started when I was 30 and seriously out of shape.  It will get easier as your body gets used to it.


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 19, 2006)

I got tired just reading it.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Shotochem said:


> You got that right!!!
> 
> Oh!, to be 15 again


 
At 15 I didn't know ANYTHING about the MA..I too didn't start until I was in my early 30's...


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

doc clean said:


> I got tired just reading it.


 
LOL...


----------



## 351C (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh to be 15 or even 30!  Im about 8 lessons in and Im 43.  Something new hurts after every class.  Don't give up and give it your best, it will get easier as you begin to get in shape.  Im still out of shape and straining to keep up during the warm up but I have already improved quite a bit since the first lesson.  If I can do it at 43, you can certainly do it at 15!  Dont worry about how you may compare to others, especially starting off.  If you can keep it fun and enjoyable you will be much more likely to stick with it.  I wish I would have started years ago!  Good Luck!


----------



## PolarDoc (Sep 19, 2006)

My school does three disciplines: Karate, Judo, and Miyama-Ryu Jiujitsu. I signed up for Jiujitsu, so I could take Judo and Karate whenever I wanted(heehee, lucky me)

My first class I attended was Judo, and all I learned was how to do rolls.

Today, I actually went to Karate and Jiujitsu, so you can imagine how tired I was. I found out I had an unusually high snap-kick. I also got some of Kata One down, but it's tricky.

Then I went to Jiujitsu. There, I learned a bunch of throws I can't even name. Stuff like how to counter a straight punch, hook punch, that kind of thing.
 It was hard getting the moves down, especially when the dojo was full of 30- and-up military guys... It was embarrassing when I got it wrong like 90 times, got the footwork right, and got the rotation wrong like 90 more times... I still enjoyed it, though.

Did I mention the huge headache I got from being used as a dummy?


----------



## Jamie (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys this is my 2nd post so hi to everyone if they didn't read my first. That sounds like quite an odd lesson you had there. When I did Karate it was more down to the combat and little bit of stamina training in the end. Ah well, every class is different!​


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, totally normal. It will get easier. Welcome to martial arts.:mst:


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2006)

PolarDoc said:


> My school does three disciplines: Karate, Judo, and Miyama-Ryu Jiujitsu. I signed up for Jiujitsu, so I could take Judo and Karate whenever I wanted(heehee, lucky me)
> 
> My first class I attended was Judo, and all I learned was how to do rolls.
> 
> ...


 
And now you know why your judo class started with how to fall without getting hurt...

Let me offer you a suggestion.  You're running in three different directions right now, and it'll be hard to get anywhere in any of them.  I'd encourage you for a while to focus on just one of the options.  Then, when you've got a decent handle on it -- try something else.  You'll probably get better and faster results.


----------

